

Nokia continues to hire Qt developers - guruz
http://labs.qt.nokia.com/2011/02/18/buckets-of-cold-water/

======
pasiaj
It is pretty much chaos within Nokia at the moment. Nobody knows exactly what
the Microsoft deal is bringing in. The cities of Oulu and Tampere in Finland
are standing still, waiting (probably for months, still) who is going to get
fired and who will be retrained from Symbian/QT into Windows devs.

I would guess middle management has to continue implementing old plans until
they get some more instructions on Elop's new stretegy.

------
joezydeco
Does this mean all those idle devs will have time to address the Qt/embedded
bugs that have been open for 2+ years?

I'm not holding my breath.

------
goodscreens
Nokia is still rolling out Qt and they estimate by end of year it will be
market of .5 billion phones. So Ovi + Qt is a very real market for at least
the next few years. Meanwhile Microsoft transition hasn't even begun.

~~~
shareme
Hint: current Android numbers are 50 Million per month and that is 0.600
billion for 2001..

That market is getting hammered and does not even have a toe-hold yet..

~~~
jsnell
Where are you getting the 50M/month number from? The latest number reported by
Google (Eric Schmidt at a MWC keynote this week) was 350k a day, which would
be about 10 million a month.

(Though you are right in that given the kind of growth the smartphone market
is going through, installed base is quickly going to be irrelevant and what
matters is new sales).

~~~
pyre
New sales will only matter up to a certain point. Once the market is saturated
you can't tell if a new sale is someone newly adopting your platform, or just
someone that is moving from one phone to another while remaining on your
platform.

~~~
borism
_you can't tell if a new sale is someone newly adopting your platform, or just
someone that is moving from one phone to another while remaining on your
platform_

I'm sure Google or Apple can tell, since activating Android or iOS involves
linking it with Google or iTunes account.

~~~
pyre
But new _sales_ are usually numbers in terms of new phones that people bought,
not numbers on how many of them just activated their phone for the first time.
Buying your phone is a sale. Activating your iOS or Google account is not.

------
stevenwei
It's too bad that the future of Qt is so uncertain right now, Qt Quick/QML was
actually shaping up to be a decent toolset.

It is still quite immature right now: they really need to put together a
standardized UI component set ala UIKit, and the documentation is sorely
lacking, but there is a lot of potential in QML that I would hate to see
wasted.

~~~
guruz
Have you checked out qt-components?
[http://labs.qt.nokia.com/2010/09/10/building-the-future-
rein...](http://labs.qt.nokia.com/2010/09/10/building-the-future-
reintroducing-the-qt-quick-components/)

~~~
stevenwei
Yes, it's a good start but needs a lot more work, particularly with regards to
widgets designed for touchscreen navigation.

